# Any chance of having a whole foods area?



## velochic (Dec 29, 2005)

I know there are a lot of international members who don't have access to a lot of the processed foods included in recipes.

Any way we could have an area specifically for those of us who use only non-processed, fresh, whole foods? Yeah, I've seen that "Healthy" section, but it seems to be mostly fad diet ideas. I'd probably be the only person to visit a whole-foods area anyway. But if there's any interest, though... Add my vote.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 29, 2005)

velochic said:
			
		

> I know there are a lot of international members who don't have access to a lot of the processed foods included in recipes.
> 
> Any way we could have an area specifically for those of us who use only non-processed, fresh, whole foods? Yeah, I've seen that "Healthy" section, but it seems to be mostly fad diet ideas. I'd probably be the only person to visit a whole-foods area anyway. But if there's any interest, though... Add my vote.


 
I personally rarely use any readymade "processed" products even if they are available, I prefer to make them myself to my own taste. In most cases there are way around to simulate (or even improve) the given recipe by making everything from scratch (for example, using bechamelle and chopped mushrooms instead of campbell's cream of mushroom soup out of a tin). If you spot something you don't recognise, just ask what they are, someone will definetely be able to give you a sufficient description, and when you have an idea you should be able to modify it to your style!


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> (for example, using bechamelle and chopped mushrooms instead of campbell's cream of mushroom soup out of a tin).


 
that is what I try to teach Frank for years now...  
I prefer making everything around a real good dinner, but I also use convenient products, if only sometimes... mostly when I'm home alone, like now... ;o))


----------



## buckytom (Dec 29, 2005)

this might be a good idea. maybe a thread or category on how to make the processed stuff from scratch.
i recently re-found one of my aunt's cookbooks, and was really excited to delve into the mysterious recipes inside, especially exotic scottish ones from her youth (i was hoping to one-up ishbel, finally!). but alas,   i was disappointed to find many if not most of the recipes were more geared for a busy mother's 1950's american kitchen, with the recipes containing at least 1 or more canned soups, mixes, or other pre-prepared and processed foods.

i'm sure her recipes were good, but might even be better if made from scratch.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 29, 2005)

Tsk, tsk, BT - you KNOW you'll never do it!    

I'd be interested in a wholefoods section, too.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 29, 2005)

oooohhhhhhhh!  Good idea!!!!!!!!!!  Here is one of my fav whole foods websites!

http://www.wholefoodfarmacy.com/2005/










And my fav pics from the website!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 29, 2005)

As I mentioned to another poster on this thread.... it is much more expensive to eat whole foods than buy a can of something.  Example:  You can buy a jar of applesauce for the price of a bag of apples. How backwards is that?!?!?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have space for a garden, yet!  Can't wait for this summer in the new house!!!  I already have the garden plotted out!


----------



## velochic (Dec 30, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I personally rarely use any readymade "processed" products even if they are available, I prefer to make them myself to my own taste. In most cases there are way around to simulate (or even improve) the given recipe by making everything from scratch (for example, using bechamelle and chopped mushrooms instead of campbell's cream of mushroom soup out of a tin). If you spot something you don't recognise, just ask what they are, someone will definetely be able to give you a sufficient description, and when you have an idea you should be able to modify it to your style!


 I know I can ask questions, and everyone is always sweet to help out, but I end up feeling self-conscious "grilling"  the poster about the recipe. So many recipes say "1 can of this" or "1 jar of that" or even if it says "15. oz. can of this", is it 15 oz. fluid, or weighed... does the weight include the can?

I just think it would be nice to have an area where every ingredient is fresh. I don't mean to the extent that you have to make your cheese from scratch, and it doesn't necessarily have to be organic (although things mostly ARE in Germany) but I don't like having to figure out how much a 15 oz. jar of roasted peppers would be in fresh ingredients. I'd simply like to see a recipe for queso sauce that isn't this velveeta processed cheese and a jar of something with unspeakable ingredients. I'm not going to be very popular around here if I pick apart every recipe, which is what I tend to do.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 30, 2005)

Velo, when there are some jar or tin of something mentioned, the weight of its container doesn't count.  It is just the weight of the contents.  The only tricky thing is that they usually include the weight of preserving liquid, and the question of if it is a drained solid weight or the weight of the whole thing with liquid included.  (for example, beans or tuna).  

But IMHO, if there is to be a new section created, it should be a "convenient recipe" section which include those ready made items like soup mix or sauce mix etc.  Of course it may create a conflict as to where you would draw a line about it, (i.e. how should ketchup and bouillon cubes be considered?) but to me it would make more sense, as far as I consider it, when I cook I intend to make everything from scratch whenever it is possible.

I also rarely follow a given recipe to a T except for certain things like baking a bread, and if I see a preferable alternative I will just modify it in my own way.  I seldom have a problem with that, personally, it just takes a bit of flexibility of a mind and imagination...  btw, you are not missing anything if you have never seen velveeta... the real cheeses are so much better....


----------



## GB (Dec 30, 2005)

velochic said:
			
		

> I'm not going to be very popular around here if I pick apart every recipe, which is what I tend to do.


Of course you will be popular. That is what we love to do here. We love to talk about all aspects of food (and just about everything else). We love to answer questions. Please feel free to pick recipes apart and we will be more than happy to clarify anything you want. That is what we love to do


----------



## amber (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me!  I do use some canned items, only because they are more cost effective, but prefer to use fresh whenever possible.


----------



## Dove (Dec 30, 2005)

Shannon,
 I knew the first one was a Caduceus but the second one threw me for a minute..I kept seeing a red tounge. Then it hit me..duh! A RX


----------

